# Perdomo En Vidrio Rothchilde Extra Cigar Review - Great smoke



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Picked up a box of 10 from an S-CHIP sale. Niced looking cigar, no large veins, and the glass tube makes them even nicer. Solid, well packed ciga...

Read the full review here: Perdomo En Vidrio Rothchilde Extra Cigar Review - Great smoke


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Bought a box as part of an S-CHIP sale. This is a solid cigar, well packed with tobacco, nice wrapper with only small veins. Draw was perfect. T...

Read the full review here: Perdomo En Vidrio Rothchilde Extra Cigar Review - Great smoke


----------

